# Pics of Roof



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, here they are..pics of roof. It was Sunday when I took these so they waited for me to come take them. It was dark so hopefully they'll be viewable. No tears or sympathies please. Just want to fix it....There is no rust on the supports, so that's okay, but the roof is shot....

Blondiewantstodrive67


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That is very unusual, I wonder what happened to cause the roof to do that? 
Replacing the whole thing like your planning is going to be the hot ticket. :cheers


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rukee,
Very unusual...especially since the car has virtually no rust anywhere else! I believe that the roof was probably showing rust at one point and instead of fixing it, they tried to cover it resulting in the fast spreading of the rust under the vinyl. If they didn't do that, there would've been no rust in the trunk or on the bracket behind the back seat. There is only minor surface rust on the floor pans. Go figure....
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Damn, that's ugly!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I can think of some other words....there was glue stuck on not just from the vinyl top, but from the fiberglass that wouldn't even come off! Now who would do that?
L


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Sure looks like a Bondo. fix to me, or maybe they were in residential construction and used joint compound...:willy:

I need to stop bitching about the clay bar process because that’s nothing compared to what you have taken on…Best of luck.

My wife and I will be in Bellingham for the Christmas Holiday visiting family, maybe we will see your GTO around town by then…


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

A fellow member in Bellingham? 

I don't think it was bondo. They ACTUALLY really did glue a piece of fiberglass on top of the roof. The body shop guy who's been doing cars for 48 years was horrified. Says he's seen bad roofs but never, never a fiberglass job. I told him to take pics for his grandchildren to see:lol:

Linda


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Well – kind of a Bellingham dude. My wife was born and raised there. She came to Northern California in the early 90’s. Grew up at the bottom of Alabama Hill and went to Sehome High School, class of 81.…

We visit Bellingham every other Christmas to be with her mother and this year is a Bellingham Christmas…



blondie67 said:


> A fellow member in Bellingham?
> 
> I don't think it was bondo. They ACTUALLY really did glue a piece of fiberglass on top of the roof. The body shop guy who's been doing cars for 48 years was horrified. Says he's seen bad roofs but never, never a fiberglass job. I told him to take pics for his grandchildren to see:lol:
> 
> Linda


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Good news!*

Hey Guys,
Found a roof in Vancouver WA. Took some coaxing, but had guys at All American take pics and looks like a good roof. My body guy saved my fender and feels that once he takes the old roof off and checks the supports, might be able to use just the skin from the other roof instead of cutting off the whole support system....that would be nice. 

blondiethingsarelookingup67


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

[Crowd chant]

Go Blondie Go - Go Blondie Go !!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> [Crowd chant]
> 
> Go Blondie Go - Go Blondie Go !!


Looks like this "bump in the road" on the way to restoration has been overcome. Great news. Keep us posted.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*package tray*

Hi guys.
Car is moving along. Took out all the door panels. Probably should replace the boards. They seemed to have gotten wet at some point. At least the back ones. The roof is on it's way. Took almost a week for the guys at the Salvage Yard to tell me that the package tray was not good. So, if possible, I could use the metal under the package tray and brackets if anyone still has them. The new trunk is in and I'm waiting for my parts. Once the roof arrives (should be Friday if all goes well), then it's smooth sailing from there. Most of the previous body work has been taken out and replaced. It was pretty shoddy. I'll post some pics tomorrow. We'll be putting the Ospho (?) on soon on the floorboards and then some sort of coating. Someone from PYI recommended Hammertite. Any opinions?
Blondiegettingexcited67


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like my liver.........


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

E.
If that's your liver, we'll be calling you E the Mickey Mantle Animal.....:rofl
L


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Holy crapola!!! That roof would have made me cry. Go Linda!!


Bill


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*pics to gallery*

Hey guys,
Added a couple of pics to the gallery if any one wants to see them. Thanks for the cool restore photos of my steering wheel Randy! They were very informative and I'm sure they'll benefit the future steering wheel repairer. Roof is off and new one is being prepped to be put on. 

Linda


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

blondie67 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Found a roof in Vancouver WA. Took some coaxing, but had guys at All American take pics and looks like a good roof. My body guy saved my fender and feels that once he takes the old roof off and checks the supports, might be able to use just the skin from the other roof instead of cutting off the whole support system....that would be nice.
> 
> blondiethingsarelookingup67


Taking the roof off!!!! Looks like you're on you way to a convertible!!!

Seriously though, that is the scary part about taking off the vinyl roof. You never know what you're going to find. Sounds like a lot of work to fix. I wonder if the guy you bought it off of down here in San Diego knew anything about it before he sold it to you.

Good luck

Dale


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think he did. He was a motor guy and just wanted his $ back for fixing the running gear. He even stated that there wasn't much rust on it. What's weird is that the supports on the roof have little to no rust, the trunk was just rusted in the center and one of the package tray braces was eaten. that vinyl roof could've been there for 20 years for it was the real coarse material. I'm going to send that guy a whole album on my restoration when I'm done. He actually was a real sweet guy and would probably feel really bad if he saw the pics... 
L
PS. It's really not that bad....pain in the %$# maybe, but fun to work on.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> I don't think he did. He was a motor guy and just wanted his $ back for fixing the running gear. He even stated that there wasn't much rust on it. What's weird is that the supports on the roof have little to no rust, the trunk was just rusted in the center and one of the package tray braces was eaten. that vinyl roof could've been there for 20 years for it was the real coarse material. I'm going to send that guy a whole album on my restoration when I'm done. He actually was a real sweet guy and would probably feel really bad if he saw the pics...
> L
> PS. It's really not that bad....pain in the %$# maybe, but fun to work on.



That's it -- the glass is half full rather than half empty. Blondie, the first time you take your '67 out for a cruise, it will all be worth it. By the way, The Parts Place sells an AM/FM radio with satellite and IPod hookups that looks like the original AM/FM radio, right down to the knobs. Also, I purchased a pair of "kick panel" speakers. This radio and speaker combo keeps the original look of the car, but delivers new-age performance. Plus, its enough to drown out any music from Far Eastern cars that gives most of us a headache. Just a thought because I remember that you were considering a replacement radio for your ride a while back. Good luck, Paul.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

have yall ever seen a gto with the top still good has can be but a rust hole the size of your hand on the side of the rear roof support? i seen one and it had the trim aroudn the back that only coradora top cars and two tone paint cars had, guess thay didint know how to take care of the top


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I finished grinding off all the surface rust on the supports, floorboards, and what there was on the sail panels. I'd like to know how the sail panels and rear quarters have minor surface rust if any at all and the package tray can be rotted on one brace? The seam sealer was still in great condition between the quarter and package tray? Weird. 
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

All the early classic GTOs were prone to water drainage problems around the back window. The water may have been leaking and running down that area everytime it rained. My car also had alot of rust damage around the rear window. I bet I ground a gallon of bondo, wire mesh, newspaper, and whatever else they could find to fill the holes back there the last time the car was painted. Crazzy ole skool body men. :willy::willy:


----------

